# x11 - problem z fbcon

## matejko

Witam jest to Mój pierwszy post na tym forum.

Od dwóch tygodni próbuje postawić gentoo na Moim laptopie. Jest to Asus EEEPC 904 HD. Zależy Mi żeby było na nim środowisko graficzne xfc gdyż nie jest demonem prędkości... Mam problem z zainstalowaniem serwera X bo z tego co czytałem jest wymagany do xfc. Przy użyciu komendy:

```
X -config /root/xorg/conf.new
```

otrzymuje:

```
FATAL: Module fbcon not found.
```

Oto konfiguracja kernela:

Processor type and features  --->

	[*] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)

	Procesor Family  --->

		Pentium M

Power management and ACPI options  --->

	[*] Power Management support

	[*] ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->

		<M> AC Adapter

		<M> Battery

		-*-    Button

		-*-    Video

	[*] CPU Frequency scaling

	<M> 'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

	<M> ACPI Processor P-States driver

	<M> Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation

[*] Networking support --->

	[*] RF switch subsystem support --->

Device drivers --->

	<*>  Serial ATA and Parallel ATA  drivers --->

	[*] ATA SFF support

		[*] ATA BMDMA support

			[*] Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

	[*] Network device support --->

	[*] Ethernet (1000 Mbit) --->

		<M> Atheros L1E Gigabit Ethernet support 

	Wireless Lan --->

		[*] Atheros Wireless Card

			<M> Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support

	Input device support --->

		[*] Mice--->

			<M> PS/2 mouse

			[*] Elantech PS/2 protocol extension

	[*] USB support --->

		<M> EHCI HCD (USB2.0) support

		<M> UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA)support

		<M> USB Mass Storage support

	Graphics support --->

		<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

			<*> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

-*- Support for frame buffer devices --->

		<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

			<*> Intel I810

			<*> Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->

				i915 driver

					[*] Enable modesetting on intel by default

	<M> Sound card support --->

		<M> Advance Linux Sound Architecture --->

			[*] PCI sound devices --->

				<M> Intel HD Audio --->

					[*] Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

	Multimedia support --->

		<M> Video for Linux

			[*] Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer

		[*] Video capture adapters --->

			[*] V4L USB devices --->

				<M> USB Video Class (UVC)

					[*] UVC input events device support 

Korzystałem przy konfiguracji kernela z tych linków:

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/ASUS_EeePC_904HD

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:JRlwTw_2e1cJ:en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA+fbcon+gentoo+kernel&cd=5&hl=pl&ct=clnk&gl=pl&source=www.google.pl

W tym drugim w akapicie Kernel Modesetting Causes Blackscreen jest napisane żeby dodać FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE jako modół. i915 też trzeba w tedy zmienić jako moduł. Tylko że przy takim rozwiązaniu wylatuje mi system przy bootowaniu :/. Ściągnąłem nawet najnowszy kernel ale jest to samo. Bardzo Proszę o pomoc i wyrozumiałość.

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja mam nvidię i takie flagi xorga:

```
qlist -IvUC x11-base/*

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.9 (input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse video_cards_fbdev video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa)

x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4 (nptl static-libs udev xorg)
```

W make.conf:

```
grep -i video /etc/make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv fbdev vesa"
```

Tu masz przepis na karty intela w Gentoo: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

Poza tym spróbuj odpalić xorga bez pliku konfiguracyjnego 

```
mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
```

 poleceniem  *Quote:*   

> startx

  - wtedy powinien automatycznie wykryć typ karty i użyć właściwego sterownika.

Jeśli będzie inaczej, to logi xorga masz tutaj:

```
root  # ls -l /var/log/X*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17782 03-13 14:55 /var/log/Xorg.0.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 18458 03-13 07:36 /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6010 03-03 07:13 /var/log/Xorg.1.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 16464 02-25 08:51 /var/log/Xorg.1.log.old
```

A w logu zazwyczaj informację, co się stało.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

